# Anyone using Stok Tower grill for smoking/slow cooking?



## genexxa (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi,

I bought a Stok Tower charcoal grill last week from Home Depot.  The grill is very nice, the only problem I have right now is that I'm not able to keep the temperature low (225-250).  Anyone using the same grill?  

Thanks


----------



## chef willie (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, I have one for a few years now. I like the heavy duty aspect of the grids and the therm, while not 100% accurate, is pretty close. Truthfully, I use it mostly for grilling steaks or burgers not low & slow cooking BUT I did invest in the charcoal holders from Weber used for indirect cooking. I think 15 bucks for 2 of them in the package. I've made some chicken that way, filling the holders about half way using a chimney starter. I used 2 at once and it seemed to be to hot, so switched to using only one and it worked better. I suppose one could put a chunk of wood on top but I doubt it would last long. There would be room for an AMNS if using the Weber inserts. Hope this helped...


----------



## genexxa (Apr 29, 2013)

My guess right now is that the grill is not 100% sealed and there's an airflow coming from the bottom vent.


----------



## careycathleen (Jun 5, 2013)

genexxa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a Stok Tower charcoal grill last week from Home Depot.  The grill is very nice, the only problem I have right now is that I'm not able to keep the temperature low (225-250).  Anyone using the same grill?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## careycathleen (Jun 5, 2013)

I bought this online at Target... I love my tower grill, I use hardwood charcoal... Easier to light & longer grill time, I have high hopes for the smoker/infuser!  Wish me luck!!


----------

